# Project Moonbeam



## HitenNainaney (Jun 3, 2014)

A Dubai based automotive company had recently launched a widebody kit for the Nissan 370z, and in order to promote their kit, they made their own project car. 

I was commissioned to shoot it. 

Here's 4 of my favourite pictures from the set that I provided to the client with. 

Comments & critique appreciated!

Cheers!

1.



Nissan 370Z Moonbeam by Hiten Nainaney, on Flickr

2.



Nissan 370Z Moonbeam by Hiten Nainaney, on Flickr

3.



Nissan 370Z Moonbeam by Hiten Nainaney, on Flickr

4.



Nissan 370Z Moonbeam by Hiten Nainaney, on Flickr


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 3, 2014)

Excellent shots! I even like your logo and the placement of them...they are not obstrusive at all. Very creative.


----------



## HitenNainaney (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you Izzie, Appreciate it. 

About the logo, i went through countless revisions before finalising on this one. 

Glad you like it


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 3, 2014)

In #1 and #4, the light poles coming out of the top of the car are a bit distracting.

Aside from that, I dig 'em...


----------



## tirediron (Jun 3, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> In #1 and #4, the light poles coming out of the top of the car are a bit distracting.
> 
> Aside from that, I dig 'em...



This!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jun 3, 2014)

Great work as always!


----------



## HitenNainaney (Jun 3, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> In #1 and #4, the light poles coming out of the top of the car are a bit distracting.
> 
> Aside from that, I dig 'em...



Thanks Steve, I agree with #1 but for #4 I feel it ads depth and shows what exists in the darkness, rather than just plain darkness. Some how it forms a nice fram for the car too imho. 



Msteelio91 said:


> Great work as always!



Thanks mate  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 3, 2014)

I can almost agree about the light pole on #4... Almost...


----------



## HitenNainaney (Jun 4, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I can almost agree about the light pole on #4... Almost...


I can live with that


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jun 4, 2014)

If you wanted the light pole out of the pic it'd be easy to shop that on #4


----------



## HitenNainaney (Jun 4, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> If you wanted the light pole out of the pic it'd be easy to shop that on #4



i'm contect and happy with the poles in #4, but i am going to try an edit for #1 minus the pole.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jun 4, 2014)

That one's going to be tough due to the bloom from the lights. I wouldn't worry about it tbh it's a great shot with the pole still


----------



## HitenNainaney (Jun 4, 2014)

yeah i was just looking at it and i thought the same, maybe i could just relocated it ever so slightly


----------

